
What Is Vagrant and Why Should I Care? - jonphillips06
http://24ways.org/2014/what-is-vagrant-and-why-should-i-care/
======
worker76
See here for an explanation:

[http://blog.sei.cmu.edu/post.cfm/devops-technologies-
vagrant...](http://blog.sei.cmu.edu/post.cfm/devops-technologies-vagrant-345)

